Ask HN: With most people working from home, what is your daily schedule now? - dope
======
Jemaclus
Same as before, mostly, except I wake up an hour later and go for a walk after
work instead of commuting. My daily schedule looks something like this:

7:00am - wake up, fiddle with my phone because I don't wanna get out of bed

8:00am - go for a 5K run

8:40am - walk the dog around the block

8:50am - shower

9:00am - start work, first meeting usually begins at 9am

12:00pm - break for lunch, might watch a quick 20-25 minute TV episode if I
don't have a 12:30 meeting

1:00pm - back to work

4:00pm - last meeting usually ends around this time, spend the rest of the
hour wrapping up work

5:00pm - walk the dog for a much longer walk than the morning, around 30-45
minutes

5:45pm to 11:00pm - dinner, hobbies, TV, etc

I've worked from home full-time in the past, though my current job was not a
WFH situation pre-pandemic. It is now, though, obviously. I'm surprisingly (to
myself) productive from 9-5, but I also try to adhere strictly to the 9-5
hours. It's probably the main thing that keeps me sane.

Some of my employees probably spend less time working than I do. I don't think
I really blame them, as long as they're productive. And they are as
productive, if not more so, than pre-pandemic. I consider their happiness and
mental well-being to be more important than the job, so as long as they're
getting their work done, I don't have much problem if they put in fewer hours
than normal. My job, though, rarely ends before 5pm... But that's OK. I like
it.

I'm interested, OP... what were you expecting from this question? Why do you
ask?

~~~
mvid
Curious, why not take the dog on the 5k?

~~~
Jemaclus
She just wants to stop and smell everything. Haven't really tried to get her
into a routine to run the full 5K with me without stopping to pee on
everything or smell everything or try to stop and play with everyone we
pass...

I'd love it if she would run nicely though :)

